# new member, needs advice on PCT for SUPER-DMZ cycle



## thebiz909 (Apr 19, 2012)

ON:
super-dmz 2 caps
liver support
cla
multi-v

OFF:
clomid 100/50/50/25
e-control
daa

29yrs old, 175lbs, 20% body fat


----------



## AznTomahawk (Apr 19, 2012)

well for starters I would try and lower your body fat before your cycle. Excluding that I would say Erase by PES PES Erase 90 caps As far as DAA there are plenty of them. I would just say go with whatever company you prefer. Lots of just bulk ones and a few with added goodies. Advanced search :: Search results - Cant really go wrong with any of those listed.

Best of luck to you. Feel free to ask anymore questions.


----------



## thebiz909 (Apr 19, 2012)

ok kool thanx.  yeh i am going to do a 30day cut.  so hopefully i'll get my body fat down a little before i do the cycle.  i'm going to look it up after i fin this reply, but what the "earse" for?  i orderd PRIMEFORCE or primaforce DAA. thanx again.


----------



## pilip99 (Apr 19, 2012)

erase is for estrogen modulation; but Erase is very fuckin strong; I would start out very very conservatively

AznTom gave solid advice, and orbitnutrition delivers it quick and will get to your door ; and look for advanced cycle support from ironmaglabs (also on orbitnutrition); very important to protect yourself...

hell i use cycle protection year round just for added insurance on my body


----------



## AznTomahawk (Apr 20, 2012)

Plus Erase helps control cortisol which will be on the rise after a cycle.


----------



## tallguy34 (Apr 20, 2012)

Is this the new Super-DMZ or the OG w/superdrol? Curious because you should be prepared to run the E-Control or any AI through the whole cycle if its the OG version. Some people get horrible estrogen sides off of SD and while guys say there is little to no conversion with Super-DMZ I know two guys from another board who won't take this cause they bloat REALLY bad off of it. The best legal AI you can get is Formeron by Black Lion Research, sold at Orbit also. Currently we are out of stock though. Should hopefully be getting some in soon. Def follow Toms advise though and cut down the bf% before you start this. Make sure your diet is dialed in when you start your cycle also.


----------



## thebiz909 (Apr 20, 2012)

thanx for the info guys, ur really helpful, best forum i've been on, bb.com blows. anyways, i will find out when i get home which version of super-dmz i got and reply tomorrow or monday. but was jus wondering what u suggest to drop bodyfat fast (30 days), well besides diet/exercise.  i've pretty much cut out carbs after breakfast.  thanx again.


----------



## thebiz909 (Apr 20, 2012)

to drop bf%, diet looks like (for nxt 30days)

1.  breakfast:  oatmeal, eggs
2.  protein pre&post workout
3.  lunch:  chicken salad
4.  protein shake
5.  dinner:  chicken/veg


----------



## packers6211 (Apr 20, 2012)

Def Erase bro or even the topicl fomeron that's making raves. Both are on Orbit and like the other's said you will ger your order quick as hell. GL


----------



## TJTJ (Apr 20, 2012)

thebiz909 said:


> to drop bf%, diet looks like (for nxt 30days)
> 
> 1.  breakfast:  oatmeal, eggs
> 2.  protein pre&post workout
> ...



Go to the Diet and Nutrition section and check out the stickies. And if Built is back ask her and read her threads. This is IMF Bible to diet http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/new-members-begin-here/97077-read-me-first-homework-1-newbies.html 

Good luck bro.


----------



## thebiz909 (Apr 20, 2012)

Omg that bible diet is sic. Thanx


----------



## thebiz909 (Apr 21, 2012)

SRSLY d00ds, this forum + orbit = i think i'm in heaven.


----------



## |Z| (Apr 21, 2012)

AznTomahawk said:


> Plus Erase helps control cortisol which will be on the rise after a cycle.



Yup, which can be a real pain. If you don't choose erase, you can still add in LeanXtreme or a 7-keto product


----------



## thebiz909 (Apr 21, 2012)

Ok thnx I will pik up some erase, should I drop the e-control post cycle?


----------



## thebiz909 (Apr 21, 2012)

Or should I move up the e-control to ON Cycle and use erase w/pct (clomid, daa)?


----------



## thebiz909 (Apr 22, 2012)

Yeh its the one w / superdrol. So I guess this should b my new gameplan?:

Superdmz
e-control
liver support

Pct:  clomid, daa, ERASE


----------



## Bonesaw (Apr 23, 2012)

thebiz909 said:


> Yeh its the one w / superdrol. So I guess this should b my new gameplan?:Superdmze-controlliver supportPct:  clomid, daa, ERASE


let me know how that goes, thinking about do the same thing.


----------



## thebiz909 (Apr 24, 2012)

tallguy34 said:


> Is this the new Super-DMZ or the OG w/superdrol? Curious because you should be prepared to run the E-Control or any AI through the whole cycle if its the OG version. Some people get horrible estrogen sides off of SD and while guys say there is little to no conversion with Super-DMZ I know two guys from another board who won't take this cause they bloat REALLY bad off of it. The best legal AI you can get is Formeron by Black Lion Research, sold at Orbit also. Currently we are out of stock though. Should hopefully be getting some in soon. Def follow Toms advise though and cut down the bf% before you start this. Make sure your diet is dialed in when you start your cycle also.



so, i did some more research and i'm kinda konfused now.  from what i read, this older version of super-dmz that i have (w/SD) does not aromatize.  i do understand, sometimes stuff affects ppl different, but for the most part, i've read i dont need an AI.  since i already have e-control and plan to get erase for PCT, i dont mind taking the e-control w/my cycle.  i would jus like to know if i HAVE TO take it and if it will affect me negitively if i do take it.  thanx.


----------



## thebiz909 (May 2, 2012)

FINAL DRAFT

*ON (4 weeks):
*
-super-dmz (og version)
-cycle assist
-cla
-multi v

*PCT(4 weeks):*

-clomid (50/50/50/50)
-cycle assist
-e-control
-daa
-cla
-multi-v
-lean xtreme


----------



## packers6211 (May 2, 2012)

Ahh nice stash plan there brother. You plan on logging?


----------



## oufinny (May 2, 2012)

thebiz909 said:


> FINAL DRAFT
> 
> *ON (4 weeks):
> *
> ...



After superdmz I would roll clomid 100mg for the first 3-5 days.  It is a harsh oral and will shut you down.


----------



## thebiz909 (May 3, 2012)

packers6211 said:


> Ahh nice stash plan there brother. You plan on logging?




OH YEAH! (in the kool-aid d00d voice).


----------



## thebiz909 (May 3, 2012)

oufinny said:


> After superdmz I would roll clomid 100mg for the first 3-5 days. It is a harsh oral and will shut you down.



alright thanx bro, will do 100 for the first week.  then 50 remining 3 weeks.


----------



## thebiz909 (May 18, 2012)

*i fuct up...*

i've been taking 4 instead of 2 pills a day for a week accidenly. so i've only got enough for 2 more weeks @ 2 pills a day. so it'll be 3 week cycle instead of 4. should i recalculate and make it last the full 4 weeks?


----------

